# Nerja



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all, 
I am having a week-end in Nerja this fri-Sun and will be looking to watch me fav footie team (Newcastle), any suggestions for a good pub to visit ???

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snr-fred said:


> Hi all,
> I am having a week-end in Nerja this fri-Sun and will be looking to watch me fav footie team (Newcastle), any suggestions for a good pub to visit ???
> 
> Thanks


I have friends who spend their winters in Nerja, the husband is a "toon" loving Geordie and there is a bar called C and Sand on the sea front, run by a Danish chap and his british wife (a lovely couple and a lovely bar). They used to put Newcastle matches on specifically for him. Theres also Numero Seis in town and they have the footie on, but I dont know if they would put a newcastle match on?????

Jo xxx


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi there is a Newcastle footie pub at top of post office street. It's run by a Geordie and think it's got a big pull down screen as well the normal ones, it's called DB's I think know it's next door to The Cottage restaurant.


----------



## Boodle (Jan 20, 2011)

Try Bar El Bosque on Castilla Perez. It's owned by a Sheffield Utd fan and has 4 or 5 screens showing all the games.


----------



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your help........now just hope they win :clap2:


----------

